# Awning Roll Up Trouble



## WhiteSoxFan

Getting ready to go on a trip this afternoon. I pulled the awning out last night and was putting it away this morning and when I rolled up the awning, the two arms that collapse within each other (C channels) on the right did not line up and I am not able to secure the right side. The left side seems ok. When I look at the right side, the arm looks a little twisted. Anyone else run into this problem? I have a feeling the twisting came from when I raise the awning on the left side, which twists the right side until I go raise the right side. Any thoughts? Thanks so much!!


----------



## CamperAndy

Most common cause of this on the manual awning is the material of the awning is off center or stretched. That is unless the arm is really twisted.

Try this. With one person assisting, roll up the awning very slow with your assistant apply pressure to the arm in question in the direction it needs to go to line up. This may take a couple if tries to get the right amount of pressure. Also just let it fly shut the last 18".


----------



## WhiteSoxFan

Thanks Andy,

I gave that a try (pushing while rolling it up) and it helped a little, but still not all the way lined up. I kept looking at the arm, and the only thing that I could tell was wrong with the whole set up is that the arm got twisted. As much as I didn't want to do it, I really leaned into it and twisted it back the other way. I was afraid of breaking something and causing a bigger problem, but I got it back into place. I think I just need to be more cautious when raising each side. Either someone helps me on the other side and each side goes up at the same time, or I move each side up in smaller increments.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## CdnOutback

I had that happen once and the knob to loosen the stabilizer arm had not loosened properly. As soon as I loosened it, it worked correctly. You might want to check that?..


----------



## TwoElkhounds

I had a similar problem after I did some work on the awning after it nearly blew off the trailer. In my case, I had to adjust the awning fabric location on the roller. This is a bit difficult to explain in words, but I will try.

One side of the awning fabric is fixed to the trailer, centered between the arms. The other side of the awning is attached to the roller. There is a groove in the roller that secures the awning fabric. The awning fabric is free to slide from side to side in the groove on the roller. If the awning fabric happens to slide in this groove, it throws the system out of square with the trailer. It does not take much, just a 1/4 inch movement can cause the awning to roll up slightly crooked. When the awning rolls up crooked, it will cause the arms to bend slightly and they will not line up correctly on one or both sides.

To fix, extend the awning and slide and adjust the awning fabric in the roller groove until the system is back in square. May have to yank on it a bit to get it to slide, but it will. It may take several iterations to get it right.

Can't guarantee this is your problem, but I it sure sounds like it to me.

DAN


----------



## TwoElkhounds

Talking to the DW and she gave me the perfect illustration to visualize what I tried to explain above. Think of the awning as a paper towel roll. If you have ever tried to roll paper towels back on to the roll, you know how hard it is to get them back on without the edges overlapping and becoming a mess. This is what your awning is doing if the roller and awning are not square with the trailer. When the error becomes large enough, the awning arms do not line up properly when the awning is rolled up.

DAN


----------



## WhiteSoxFan

While breaking down camp on Sunday, I rolled up the awning and it was "off" again. The arms did not line up and I had to really force them together in order to secure the awning to the trailer for the ride home. I'm going out one more time in a couple of weeks and will check on whether or not the awning moved on the roller. Do you know if the awning should be perfectly spaced between each end? Meaning, the same amount of space between each end and arm?

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## maddog

WhiteSoxFan said:


> While breaking down camp on Sunday, I rolled up the awning and it was "off" again. The arms did not line up and I had to really force them together in order to secure the awning to the trailer for the ride home. I'm going out one more time in a couple of weeks and will check on whether or not the awning moved on the roller. Do you know if the awning should be perfectly spaced between each end? Meaning, the same amount of space between each end and arm?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tony


Not exactly! It depends on how well it was installed. I had one on a Coachman do the same thing. And it was not even on each side. I ended up using a small screw at one end of the awning. I screwed it into the track on the tube after I got the location needed for proper operation. I would then use that as a guide where it needs to be. If it keeps moving, It may not be wound tight enough, just a guess! It seemed like mine was kind of loose and could move it at will rather easily.


----------



## BoaterDan

Ditto on the awning sliding in the groove where it attaches to the trailer.

I've noticed it happens sometimes when the wind is blowing down the side of the trailer for an extended period over the weekend. With the blowing and flapping that the awning does (even if tied down well), mine will sometimes slide down the groove. As stated above, it's only an inch or so, but it can be enough to make the arms out of alignment.

I have also corrected this by yanking it back into place. I've found this works best after the awning is rolled up, but you have to be able to stand on something to get you up that high.


----------

